# Convicts with Flowerhorn?



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have a convict pair one 1" one 2", one 1.5" parrot, I have seen some very nice pictures of flowehorns and I want one. I love hybrids. I've never seen one for sale but eventually I will. Are they compatible with cons?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have a jelly bean parrot that is essential identical to a platinum con. Here is a little somethign to think about, pretty much any fish that you put in the tank with a flowerhorn is going to be beat on. many people will keep parrots with their flowerhorn as targets, for the most part knowing that they are going to be killed... but having a target helps them to develope better, so its more of a sacrafice. The one fish that does incredibly well as a tankmate is polypeterus.. the flowerhorn will appear to cuddle with these fish, they will often lay ontop of the flowerhorn for vice versa. Sometimes it gets physical during feeding times.
Unless your in cali, NYCm or philly you wont find nice flowerhorn in an lfs. You get them shipped to your door from reputable dealers such as flowerhornimports.com, dallasfh.com, flowerhorns.net in maryland, jeffflowerhorns.com (for highest quality kamfa types), There is more sellers that specialize in certain types from different countries of origin.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

In a 125g, there's a good chance it will work. Anything less than a 125g would be entirely unsuitable for all those fish though. Granted, it IS still possible that the fh may decide to kill your convicts/parrot anyway, and if it ever so decided so then those fish are are good as dead.

Convicts are usually kept--and recommended to kept-- with flowerhorns and other large aggressive cichlids under the pretense of being disposeable dithers/targets. You however are actually interested in the convict/parrots' welfare just as much as the flowerhorn's, which makes things tricky... The larger the tank, the better off your parrot/cons will be.

When it all boils down to it though, its a risk.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah ... 125 for sure lol , with some strawberry pots.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I guess it was inevitable that strawberries too would work their way into your fish posts. Between the strawberries and flowerhorns... man all you're missing out on is a strawberry flowerhorn. Now THERE's a breeding idea :laugh:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hmm.. i think your on to something. Most all the strawberries that you will find in the grocery store are already hybrids. Ill be getting around and getting to sample plenty of the newest strains for this coming season when i get to california.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry for posting in the worng place, I was thinking I was in the Cichlid section.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

a convict or 2 should do ok with a flowerhorn in a 125g. just make sure that you give them alot of places to hide.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

WEll I dont kno much about flowerhorns, and I only have a 55. I do live right next to Philly in case I ever get a bigger aquarium and decide to buy flowerhorns.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would suggest you keep flowerhorns on there own without tankmates.


----------

